# Newfoundland Moose Question



## mikwest074 (Feb 16, 2014)

MallardMaster said:


> Thats all you can do!! Hopefully you will get your bag at either Gander or Deer Lake. Here is a Hot-Tip for you! IF you don't get your luggage, do not wait around for the luggage to 'show up'. There are not a lot of people on that flight and it doesn't take long to unload. Go straight to the Air Canada desk right away so you are in the front of the line. There are only a couple gate agents and it takes FOREVER to process this stuff. My guide yanked me out of luggage line and we went straight to the counter to file a claim. By the time I was done (10 minutes), there were 20 people in line waiting.
> If you do not get your luggage, keep in mind that the people in Newfoundland are the salt of the earth. My outfitters wife went through their entire house and hooked me up with stuff. I did pack all of my hunting cloths in my backpack so I had that with my binos and other stuff.
> I am sure though that you will have no issues and skate right into camp with all your gear!


Everything went good. Had no problems.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## hbibicoffvii (Dec 9, 2011)

I'm pumped guys. Cant believe I'll finally be heading to the rock in 2 weeks. Thanks for all the advice.


----------



## SuperHunter18 (Oct 23, 2004)

hbibicoffvii said:


> I'm pumped guys. Cant believe I'll finally be heading to the rock in 2 weeks. Thanks for all the advice.


What part of the Rock are you headed to? We leave next Thursday and are going to spend some a day or 2 in St. John's and do some fishing before we head in to camp next Sunday. Can't wait, looks like the forecast just changed a bit and temps are gonna be in the low 50s during the day and high 30s at night. Much nicer than the summer like temps they have been having...


----------



## MallardMaster (Nov 17, 2003)

SuperHunter18 said:


> What part of the Rock are you headed to? We leave next Thursday and are going to spend some a day or 2 in St. John's and do some fishing before we head in to camp next Sunday. Can't wait, looks like the forecast just changed a bit and temps are gonna be in the low 50s during the day and high 30s at night. Much nicer than the summer like temps they have been having...


That is EXACTLY what I wish I had done a year ago. The drive there is daunting to say the least when you are pounding pavement by yourself. I tagged out early and was shuffled out quickly and moved out of camp. Would have been nice to have a truck there to tool around the island and take in all of the cool places on the drive around. It was a mistake on my part and if I go again, I will be sure to take others with me so we can drive.


----------



## hbibicoffvii (Dec 9, 2011)

SuperHunter18 said:


> What part of the Rock are you headed to? We leave next Thursday and are going to spend some a day or 2 in St. John's and do some fishing before we head in to camp next Sunday. Can't wait, looks like the forecast just changed a bit and temps are gonna be in the low 50s during the day and high 30s at night. Much nicer than the summer like temps they have been having...


Howley. Be there the 5th-13th. First time for me hunting Canada, along with first time for moose. I'm just excited to get some cold weather, no work, and some place new to hunt.


----------



## SuperHunter18 (Oct 23, 2004)

MallardMaster said:


> That is EXACTLY what I wish I had done a year ago. The drive there is daunting to say the least when you are pounding pavement by yourself. I tagged out early and was shuffled out quickly and moved out of camp. Would have been nice to have a truck there to tool around the island and take in all of the cool places on the drive around. It was a mistake on my part and if I go again, I will be sure to take others with me so we can drive.


We are pretty excited to fish, we rented our own boat for 2 people instead of going the party boat route. This allows us to keep a full charter limit of cod (15 fish) between the two of use. If you go on a part boat of 10 or 12 people you can still only keep 15 fish. Hopefully the weather cooperates and we can take a load of fresh cod to camp with us!

Should we be fortunate to tag out early I will likely small game hunt or maybe buy a bear tag and spend the rest of my time exploring. Can't wait!


----------



## MallardMaster (Nov 17, 2003)

SuperHunter18 said:


> We are pretty excited to fish, we rented our own boat for 2 people instead of going the party boat route. This allows us to keep a full charter limit of cod (15 fish) between the two of use. If you go on a part boat of 10 or 12 people you can still only keep 15 fish. Hopefully the weather cooperates and we can take a load of fresh cod to camp with us!
> 
> Should we be fortunate to tag out early I will likely small game hunt or maybe buy a bear tag and spend the rest of my time exploring. Can't wait!


With regards to the bear tag. You have to buy that prior to your hunt (as I was told). It makes sense, but kinda wish I had bought on so I could stay there longer. The bugger was that my guides wanted nothing to do with bear hunting, which made me glad I didn’t buy one.
Your cod fishing adventure sounds amazing! Can’t wait to hear about that!!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

SuperHunter18 said:


> We are pretty excited to fish, we rented our own boat for 2 people instead of going the party boat route. This allows us to keep a full charter limit of cod (15 fish) between the two of use. If you go on a part boat of 10 or 12 people you can still only keep 15 fish. Hopefully the weather cooperates and we can take a load of fresh cod to camp with us!
> 
> Should we be fortunate to tag out early I will likely small game hunt or maybe buy a bear tag and spend the rest of my time exploring. Can't wait!


The few outfitters I have talked to over the last half dozen years were only interested in "stumble on" bear hunting. They made it clear that once the moose or caribou was taken you were done hunting. As far as licenses go, it seems different outfitters have different policies so it is best to check. The outfitter on my first hunts required getting licenses up front. The last outfitter said he had a few tags at camp if someone got the itch after seeing a bruin and not having a tag. The outfitter I am going with this year said the same thing. 

Not sure if things have changed but I just grabbed a copy of some three year old hunting rules and a person had to have a guide to hunt any big game in Newfoundland, including bear, so exploring might be limited to chasing ruffed grouse, spruce grouse were plentiful everywhere I hunted but never saw a ruffed, and ptarmigan. 

Never gave a thought to fishing but might have to do that fast. I am heading out next Thursday also for a 9/29 to 10/12 Grand Adventure (moose and woodland caribou) and if I tag out early I can head back whenever my meat is processed. I have never caught a cod so even the party boat thing would be something new. Good luck over there. FM


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

Got a call late this morning from my friend who hunted the first week with the outfitter I am hunting with week after next. It was his first time moose hunting and it sounded like he worked hard, did everything right, and had a good time. Ten hunters in camp and nine were successful, guess who didn't connect. 

We have all heard of being a day late, well, he was always a day early. He said that he would sit at a spot and call for an evening. The guide would take him to a different spot the next day only to have another guide bring his hunter to the first spot and kill a moose, It happened three times. One day they killed two! 

May all of us going to the island this fall be luckier. FM


----------



## hbibicoffvii (Dec 9, 2011)

That’s tough but everybody gets their turn to be that guy. I’m just planning to do a little small game hunting if I tag out early. Just trying to keep my first big trip as simple as possible. Good luck to you guys on your trips! 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## SuperHunter18 (Oct 23, 2004)

Forest Meister said:


> The few outfitters I have talked to over the last half dozen years were only interested in "stumble on" bear hunting. They made it clear that once the moose or caribou was taken you were done hunting. As far as licenses go, it seems different outfitters have different policies so it is best to check. The outfitter on my first hunts required getting licenses up front. The last outfitter said he had a few tags at camp if someone got the itch after seeing a bruin and not having a tag. The outfitter I am going with this year said the same thing.
> 
> Not sure if things have changed but I just grabbed a copy of some three year old hunting rules and a person had to have a guide to hunt any big game in Newfoundland, including bear, so exploring might be limited to chasing ruffed grouse, spruce grouse were plentiful everywhere I hunted but never saw a ruffed, and ptarmigan.
> 
> Never gave a thought to fishing but might have to do that fast. I am heading out next Thursday also for a 9/29 to 10/12 Grand Adventure (moose and woodland caribou) and if I tag out early I can head back whenever my meat is processed. I have never caught a cod so even the party boat thing would be something new. Good luck over there. FM


The cod fishing looks a lot like jigging for Walleye from what I can tell, some boats even do it by hand with no rods. Our captain said weather can be prohibitive this time of year (which makes sense) but if we can get out it should be REALLY good fishing. For a half day he is charging us $300 to rent the boat and have it to ourselves. I figure if nothing else I get to get out, fish and see a little bit of St. John's from the ocean its worth it.

As far as bear hunting goes with our Outfitter, we can definitely buy tags at camp or even after we get there, I have already cleared this with them and talked through the costs and scenarios. They have been very helpful in setting our expectations and are open to bear hunting if we tag out early. I am guessing my buddy will buy a "stumble on" bear tag when we get there just in case but I will only do it if I tag out early and am looking for something to do. Moose definitely comes first though and I am going to put in the work to try and get a good one!


----------



## mikwest074 (Feb 16, 2014)

Weather has not been the greatest this week. But 7 out of 8 hunters are taking moose home and its only Wednesday. It's time for some bear hunting for me. The rut has just started so next week should be good.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

mikwest074 said:


> Weather has not been the greatest this week. But 7 out of 8 hunters are taking moose home and its only Wednesday. It's time for some bear hunting for me. The rut has just started so next week should be good.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Good to hear. I leave tomorrow for a hunt beginning on the 30th. Woodland caribou first, before they get too far into the rut and become uneatable. Hoping for a decent moose after that. My buddy who was unlucky last week called the outfitter to see how things were going. The outfitter said a couple large bulls were taken this week but others were seen. Another big bull was knocked down but escaped while the hunter was approaching. Only one tag left to fill. FM


----------



## SuperHunter18 (Oct 23, 2004)

Awesome, I have a buddy who was just there as well and said that we should hit the rut perfect! We fly out tomorrow and start hunting on Monday. Can't wait!


----------



## bluealaskan (Sep 18, 2011)

Awesome reading, thank you and keep them coming. Very interesting!


----------



## bluealaskan (Sep 18, 2011)

Any pic's from past hunts?


----------



## mikwest074 (Feb 16, 2014)

bluealaskan said:


> Any pic's from past hunts?


Here are some pictures from my hunt.























Sent from my SM-G950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## bluealaskan (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks, looks like a great time!!


----------



## mikwest074 (Feb 16, 2014)

It was great. Newfoundland and its people are beautiful. The only problem I had there was a bigger bull at my bear bait stand. If you look in the background of the picture of the live moose you can see my bear bait barrel.


bluealaskan said:


> Thanks, looks like a great time!!


Sent from my SM-G950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

Got back 2:30 this morning and when I get my meat in the freezer and a long nap I will post a bit more. One thing I will say now is that the rut was definitely in high gear last week. FM


----------

